# How to tell if VLSD is installed on 2000 SE?



## zerosin (Jul 3, 2003)

I am purchasing a 2000 Sentra SE 5spd. It appears to have the performance package installed, it has the spoiler, 16in alloys, 2.0L engine. Is there any way to tell by external inspection if it is equipped with the VLSD?

I'll buy it either way, but I would like to know.


----------



## zerosin (Jul 3, 2003)

Found out how. Just called Nissan and they told me (almost too easy one might think). Yep, it has the performance package, sweet!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

it should have the vlsd, one way to tell is to jack up the front of the car, put it in N, and spin one wheel. If the other spins the opposite way then it has an open differential, if the other spins the same way then it has lsd. If you're on a test drive you could always stop on an uneven surface (one tire on wet, one on dry) and floor it. If you just sit there spinning then there is no lsd.

as far as I know there is no way to tell just by looking at the car (other than seeing whether it has the PP or not), some people experimented with checking the tranny codes on the door jam, but that ended up not meaning anything.


----------



## zerosin (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanks for the tips, I'll use them to reaffirm Nissan's statement. Based on the vehicle VIN number they indicated that the performance package with the VLSD was installed at the factory. I will certainly double check.

Thanks again!


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

i didnt know regular sentra's have VLSD....but I love my HLSD


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah there are only 2 cars in the Sentra lineup that have lsd, the 00-01 SE 5-spd w/PP and the 02+ Spec-V


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tekmode said:


> *i didnt know regular sentra's have VLSD....but I love my HLSD *


didn't know the SE was a regular sentra............

does that make a spec v an irregular sentra?????

Remember, it's the same body, chassis, interior pieces, windows, etc............  a B15 is a B15


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

yah I know...


----------



## zerosin (Jul 3, 2003)

Picked up the 2000 SE today. Man it is sweet and definitely has the VLSD. I have a '96 Altima too which now goes to my girlfriend. I will surely enjoy the VLSD on the Sentra this winter (I hope).

You won't believe this. I was driving home from the dealer and a minivan backs out in my traffic lane. I stop and the dumb ass behind me driving a P.O.S. Oldsmobile me hits me. Just barely and I was still moving forward so it's minor paint damage in the bottom driver's side of the back bumper.

Two stupid drivers not paying attention, and me sandwiched between them.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

that sucks man, my first 01 SE was totalled by some lady in a tacoma a month after I got it. I had only made 1 payment 

But I got this black one 2 days later and it's lasted me for the last 14 months without incident *knocks on wood*


----------



## zerosin (Jul 3, 2003)

Wow. Nailed by a SUV! Did the SRS deploy? I noticed that you have the SRS deavtivated on your new SE; any reason?

Personally I'd love to have my wireframe glasses smashed into my face ;-)


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

i dont want to get hit ever...if it happens and it's not my fault 350z here I come


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tekmode said:


> *i dont want to get hit ever...if it happens and it's not my fault 350z here I come  *


werd!


----------



## zerosin (Jul 3, 2003)

tekmode said:


> *i dont want to get hit ever...if it happens and it's not my fault 350z here I come  *


As long as you are still able to drive. I've seen friends break an ankle just by twisting the wrong way, let alone stop from 35MPH to 0MPH in 1/10th of a second.

Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

zerosin said:


> *As long as you are still able to drive. I've seen friends break an ankle just by twisting the wrong way, let alone stop from 35MPH to 0MPH in 1/10th of a second.
> 
> Be careful what you wish for. *


i'm not wishing to get hit


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

zerosin said:


> *Wow. Nailed by a SUV! Did the SRS deploy? I noticed that you have the SRS deavtivated on your new SE; any reason?
> 
> Personally I'd love to have my wireframe glasses smashed into my face ;-) *


were you talking to me?

if so yes both airbags deployed (I was going about 45 when she pulled out 15 feet in front of me), but I got up and walked away without a bruise or scratch on me, and the SRS isn't deactivated on the new SE...what makes you say that it is?


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *were you talking to me?
> 
> if so yes both airbags deployed (I was going about 45 when she pulled out 15 feet in front of me), but I got up and walked away without a bruise or scratch on me, and the SRS isn't deactivated on the new SE...what makes you say that it is? *


why get another car that is the same? I'd have upgraded if it's there fault


----------



## zerosin (Jul 3, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *were you talking to me?
> the SRS isn't deactivated on the new SE...what makes you say that it is? *


Sorry, I caught your signature that said debadged and read it as debagged.

Pretty cool that your walked away unscathed!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

tekmode said:


> *why get another car that is the same? I'd have upgraded if it's there fault *


because I loved the car and it was only $12,500

you can't find another $12k car of this caliber that's only a year old with less than 15k miles. Besides it has the sr20 

I never really got the chance to enjoy the first one either, and I already had an intake that would just go to waste if I changed cars. Besides you can't really upgrade if you've only made one payment, I mean I ended up with about $200 more in cash than I had before I bought the first one, it was pretty much like the first car never existed


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

B14 SR20s RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

